# Car registration and road tax



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

It is interesting to see how Cyprus amend to the directives given by the Trojka.

No it is the Registration fee and road tax that will be changed from 01-01-2014. The registration fee was changed not long ago and now it will be changed again.

"The registration fee for vehicles with CO2 emissions over 120g/km and up to 150g/km will be €25 per gram over 120.
A €750 fee will be charged for vehicles emitting between 150g/km and 180g/km and a €2,250 fee for emissions above that, plus €400 for every gram over 180."
There will probably be a hike now in car-sales to avoid this fees.

Road tax will also be changed and now follow the model of EU:

"The new road tax will be charged as follows: vehicles emitting up to 120g/km, €0.005 per gram, 121g/km – 150g/km, €0.03, more then 150g/km €0.08.
For already registered vehicles (cars and motorcycles) , the bill provides for a special fee – above and beyond the current road tax – of €10 for low emissions, €20 for vehicles with engine displacements up to 2,050 cubic centimeters, and €30 for vehicles with engine displacements than 2,050 cc."

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Would anyone how this compares with other countries? I tend to think it can't be any worse than the UK where the motorist has been the cash cow for the government for many years.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Would anyone how this compares with other countries? I tend to think it can't be any worse than the UK where the motorist has been the cash cow for the government for many years.
> 
> Pete


There is another article that say that up to 120 gr/km it is 0,5 €. 121-150 gr/km 3 €

151-180 gr/km 5€ and over 180 gr/km 8 €.

If this is true my ww Passat should go from 90 € per year to 450 €

A 4x4 diesel with some big engine can have to pay 2500 €
Is this really true?

Anders


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

I calculated on a Range Rover V8 5.0, not an unusual care here. The 1 of January the registration fee for this car will be 82250 Euro! Plus 46000 in Excise Duty. This is exactly what EU took them to court for last time

Anders


----------

